# Liberty Villages 20+ Locations



## Tom Young (Mar 9, 2014)

Don't mean this as an advertisement, 'cuz I have no vested interest in the facilities, but thought some members might appreciate seeing what a unitary Continuing Care Retirement Community looks like.  FWIW, current 2BR 2BA Apartments are $25K/yr for one, an extra $5K for second person in our area. ... Check to see amenities included.
http://www.simplythefinest.net/


----------



## Tom Young (Aug 29, 2019)

Short update.... five years later... This is a link to our CCRC... Liberty Village, in Peru, Il.  Check the "services" for Villas.   

We're still here @ age 83, and love it.  The picture in  the "Villas" is our home, bought n 2004.  Average price for a 1500+s.f. home is about $170K.  Taxes with tax freeze and homestead exemption has only gone about $250 since we moved in.  HOA is $150 mo. all exterior snow,lawn,shrubbery and exterior.  79  Villas, 69 Independent living apartments, 40  assisted living apartments, 20 bounceback apartments ecovery from health problems, like operations, pneumonia etc.,  69 Nursing home apartments and 50 alzheimer (Memory Lane) apartments.  We have first "dibs" access if any of these facilities are full.  Great senior social life, and many free trips, transportation special events.

Liberty Village


----------

